# Solved: Ethernet cable from TV to Router



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I want to purchase a good ethernet cable to connect to my smart TV and to my router for a better connection rather then to go wireless.

I'm used to seeing normal "round" ethernet cables, but I've seen "flat" CAT7 cables that my smart tv requires. I need 20 ft.
I do have a "Lan" connection on the back of my TV.

1. Is 20 ft too long to get good streaming
2. Is a flat cable vs round just a good as round?
3. What does the "cat7" do that cat6 or cat5 do? Why the Difference? Upgrade?
4. Is a direct connection better then wireless, and safer even though my wireless is "locked" for protection.

Do you have any good suggestions on the best cable to get for this (20 ft).

Thanks
Silverado


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

What do they mean by "PATCH" vs regular ethernet cable, or is there no difference.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Any cable will do, a patch cable is just the term for a regular straight thru cable, Ethernet cable is good for 100 meters.

Wired connections are always better than wireless. Ethernet is 'locked' or secure as well, someone would need to come into your house and plug into the the router to get access your network.

CAT5 vs 6 or 7 are specs, CAT 5 is good for 100mbit/s, CAT 5e can go gigabit, CAT 6 is also gigabit but with higher frequencies and better performance, CAT7 can do 10 gigabits per second. Some other differences too but you can read up on those if you're interested at Wikipedia. 

CAT 6 is what I'd go with. Doesn't matter if it's round or flat or blue or pink, whatever one suits your need better,


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

My user manual on Samsung said "connect a Cat7 Cable, So I guess there is a reason for the they to ask for that (may 3d / 4k? I'll get a flat Cat7, only because the smart TV UHD / 3D asks for it, so I get something special for the 3d and 4k?
Thanks, I don't want to make a mistake getting the wrong one. It's bad enough that I have to try to get it down my wall to connect to the TV, so I don't want to do it twice. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Patch simply means patch-in - connect - and patch cable is always fitted with connectors at both ends.
If you purchased just a length of cable it would not be a patch cable.
2. Hard wired is of course generally less susceptible to interference than wireless. The choice is usually - how far and how difficult the cable run is.
3. 20 foot - 7 metres is no great distance, but of course as the cable comes with RJ45 connectors, you have to evaluate the size of the hole required if you are going through a wall.
4. I doubt the TV requires FLAT cable as the only difference is the ease of hiding flat cable underneath the edge of carpet etc.
5. For the distance you require, you may as well use Cat7 as the cost is not that much greater than 5 or 6
6. The main difference in Cat7 is that EACH of the four twisted pairs has its own shield jacket. Whereas Cat6 and before has four twisted pairs in a common jacket.
7. I doubt very much that the equipment actually needs Cat7 as the spec for it is here. 
http://www.xmultiple.com/xwebsite-forum24.htm
8. I do not know where you are located but there is no need to pay the high prices asked by some computer/electronic retail outlets.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fosmon-600Mhz-Shielded-Snagless-Network-White/dp/B00FBTZ80W


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great information:
I will take a look, also at Amazon, they have several. I want to make sure I get one that will handle 3d / 4k. I'm assuming that the cat7 will, but I'll check. Thanks again for the great info, I will check the links you gave. For now, this is closed, Thanks to all for the info.
Silverado over and out.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I didn't notice the link, it was amazon. THanks


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I just noticed that the cat7 has a "tera" connector, will that fit my router and TV?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Then you are looking at the wrong cable, get one with a standard RJ45 connector.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I found this with the RJ-45, Is this the correct on "IN BLACK". Thanks
I see the one in a previous post, but I need it in black. Thanks to all of you for your postings. This is a confusing area for me, and I don't want to order the wrong item. Thanks again.

http://www.amazon.com/Fosmon-Premium-Ethernet-Patch-Cable/dp/B00FBTZ7NA


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm assuming "flat" has the same shielded cables.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The description says it is.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have to admit had never heard of TERA connector
http://www.cablestogo.com/learning/library/data-center/cat7-overview









*TERA Connector (Front*


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I ordered it today. Should be hear Friday. Hopefully, I won't have any trouble getting it through the wall for tv, and also for router. All my wires for tv are behind wall. Side note: My wireless vizio router had two wirelessly setups.. One is "Vizio", (2.5 ghz), and one is "vizio HD". Hopefully, I can get the Vizio HD with the new cable. I don't think there is a setting for that when you go Hard Wired. I'll find out. 
Thanks for all you help in this matter.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wireless modes(2.4Ghz and 5Ghz, which this router calls HD but shouldn't) have nothing to do with a wired connection. The 5Ghz band can offer higher performance and is less susceptible to interference over the older 2.4Ghz band, however a wired connection is still better.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for info on wired and 5 ghz.
One more question, I currently have 15 mbps speed, I was told by netflix for UHD / 4K I need speed of 25 MBPS or better to get the full picture quality of UHD/4K. Is that true? Will my Vizio router 5GHZ wired to TV handle that speed.Model # XWR100 Dual Ban HD wirelees internet Router, (They call it). Why did you say it shouldn't be called HD? Should I get a better router. Too many things for me to watch. Thanks for all your help, I want to make the right decision, and get UHD / 4K I know there isn't much content out there yet on UHD / 4k, but I want to be ready, and also watch uhd/4K Streaming Movies from Netflix. Thanks again.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Read this. The person has top of the line everything and yet 4K streaming did not work.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2902...o-will-crush-your-computer.html#tk.nl_pcwbest


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You keep mentioning 5Ghz for no reason. What does 5Ghz have to do with a wired connection that you are using? Nothing.
HD is High Definition, what does High Definition have to do with a wireless router? Nothing. It's a badly applied marketing term.

Now the funny part, you wanted CAT7 cable which is good for 10,000Mbps but your internet connection is only 15Mbps. 

15Mbit/s is the absolute minimum for 4K streaming but obviously internet connections are not perfect and if there is other traffic that will affect it, 25Mbps would be a more recommended speed, or even faster.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree - you are I think still confused about what applies to hard wired - the cable you are buying
AND what applies to wireless - eg connection without cable
On your VIZIO router
*ic
**VIZIO HD
*
Optimized for HD video streaming, this
network typically has good coverage for most
homes and operates at 5GHz.
Security WPA2 

AND as my colleague says misleading to call it VIZIOHD - the reason they have done so is that the 5GHz network is less likely to suffer interference than the 2.4GHz and therefore is better for High Definition.


The other modes are
*VIZIO*
Supports all types of data, this network
can give you greater coverage while
operating at 2.4GHz.
Security WPA


*CLASSIC*
Support older wireless
device with a slower
speed at 2.4Ghz.
Security WEP


I presume you have the user manual if not it can be downloaded


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I had my internet speed upgraded to 30 mbps for 3d and 4k yesterday. It does work better for UHD on my Samsung TV. I looked at that vs my other TV "hd", and the picture is much more superior looking then the HD Vizio. I'm glad I got all your answers to this. Today I'm connecting a flat Cat7 cable from my router to my TV, Now on wi-fi, but the response is still faster due to the 30 mbps upgrade, hopefully it will be faster when I connect cat7 Cable. The UHD requires at least 25 mbps, so I'm glad I upgraded to 30 mbps. All is working well. I'll post after I connect to the Cat7, need to go about 20 ft with it. 
Now SUHD is out, what's next 5K? Can't keep up, it will be like computers, always an upgrade to tv, they got smart....


----------



## dgwebster (Nov 22, 2014)

when assessing what cat cable to wire my home I assessed several things:

1) is my internet faster than 1Gbps?

2) is my network adapters, devices, router & switches faster than 1Gbps?

3) what is my longest cable run?

both 1) & 2) were a no, no. 3 was roughly 30m. 

therefore at a considerable saving I went with cat5e (£14 for a drum on offer, 100% copper not CCA).

real life tests have supported transfer speeds topping out at 1Gbps, way above what my home network will ever need for the next 5 years at least which is the duration I wanted the investment to last.


----------

